# Cantilever floor



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Justgaff said:


> Anybody have any links to specs and/or diagrams on how to properly insulate an exposed floor with plumbing? We are doing an addition that will sit on columns/footings so the bottom side of the bathroom floor will be 'exposed'. Under the addition is landscaping and egress windows in the basement.
> 
> We are in central wi so the winters get pretty cold and I am concerned about the water lines and drains freezing.
> 
> ...


Sorry-it's not technically cantilevered-I forgot to change the subject line...

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

More depth for insulation and a thicker foam.

Make sure that you consider perm ratings and air barrier detailing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/
No vinyl above. Cover with plywood, trim. Just verifying.

Gary


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/
> No vinyl above. Cover with plywood, trim. Just verifying.
> 
> Gary


Awesome article! Thank you!!


----------

